# Macintosh Classic custom



## woz86 (9 Novembre 2020)

Voici un petit projet que j’avais en tête et maintenant j’ai quasiment tout les éléments pour le commencer, qui sont :





Un Mac Mini A1103 (première génération)
La coque d’un Classic 
Un écran lcd 10,1 pouces 

Le Mac Mini va déjà recevoir une mise à jour car il est actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.4.11 et je vais le mettre en 10.5.6









La prochaine étape sera ensuite de démonter l’écran afin de l’adapter sur la façade du Classic.

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Novembre 2020)

Vraiment une bonne idée, [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Hate de voir le résultat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2020)

Moi, je vois déjà venir un problème : d'après la photo, la largeur de la dalle de l'écran me semble déjà largement supérieure à la largeur hors tout du Classic, donc, pour la faire entrer dedans, je me demande bien comment tu comptes faire ?


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je vois déjà venir un problème : d'après la photo, la largeur de la dalle de l'écran me semble déjà largement supérieure à la largeur hors tout du Classic, donc, pour la faire entrer dedans, je me demande bien comment tu comptes faire ?


Quand tu as la dalle seul, ça passe, il faut un peu tailler des morceaux de plastiques côté intérieur de la façade.

Sur cette vidéo, on voit comment faire :

https://youtu.be/nguN392TH-g


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Novembre 2020)

Il faut juste faire ça proprement, sinon ça passe.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2020)

Joli boulot !!!
Perso, pas d'imprimante 3D (et pas de plans non plus…)
J'aurais découpé à la Dremel aussi


----------



## Madalvée (10 Novembre 2020)

Comment allez-vous faire pour conserver le clavier et la souris d'origine ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Novembre 2020)

DEs adapteur pour ça, enfin une suite d'adapteur, ça doit se trouver non?


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Joli boulot !!!
> Perso, pas d'imprimante 3D (et pas de plans non plus…)
> J'aurais découpé à la Dremel aussi


Il y a un lien pour avoir le fichier solide du cadre qu’il font en impression 3D, je l’ai ouvert avec SolidWorks, impeccable.
A mon travail nous avons un imprimante 3D (elle est ancienne et je crois qu’elle ne fonctionne plus de trop), après je vais voir dans mon réseau professionnel pour la faire imprimer en 3D, sinon j’ai peu être une autre solution en tête.


----------



## woz86 (10 Novembre 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> Comment allez-vous faire pour conserver le clavier et la souris d'origine ?


Je ne sais pas si je vais mettre un clavier et une souris d’origine vu que c’est Mac OS X qui va tourner dessus ou si je vais mettre un clavier alu ou blanc type iMac, je verrai à la fin.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Il y a un lien pour avoir le fichier solide du cadre qu’il font en impression 3D, je l’ai ouvert avec SolidWorks, impeccable.
> A mon travail nous avons un imprimante 3D (elle est ancienne et je crois qu’elle ne fonctionne plus de trop), après je vais voir dans mon réseau professionnel pour la faire imprimer en 3D, sinon j’ai peu être une autre solution en tête.


Cool !  
Pour le clavier souris, c'est vrai que de l'ADB là dessus, ça ne va pas être facile.
Mais bon, c'est un "revival" donc pas très important d'avoir du matos d'origine si c'est pour faire tourner un OS bien postérieur…


----------



## baron (11 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Cool !
> Pour le clavier souris, c'est vrai que de l'ADB là dessus, ça ne va pas être facile.
> Mais bon, c'est un "revival" donc pas très important d'avoir du matos d'origine si c'est pour faire tourner un OS bien postérieur…


@claude72 avait acquis un petit adaptateur ADB > USB fabriqué par Tibounise :
• https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=382973


----------



## woz86 (11 Novembre 2020)

Après BMOW fait un adaptateur ADB/USB

https://www.bigmessowires.com/usb-wombat/


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

J’ai voulu passer le Mac Mini en Mac OS X 10.5.8 mais celui-ci ne possède pas assez de mémoire (256 Mo) pour l’installation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai voulu passer le Mac Mini en Mac OS X 10.5.8 mais celui-ci ne possède pas assez de mémoire (256 Mo) pour l’installation.



c'est un G4, donc de la PC 2700 ou 3200, je regarde dans mon stock de vieilles barrettes si je ne peux pas te dépanner et je reviens te le dire ici.

EDIT : par contre, MacTracker n'est pas très clair sur le sujet : c'est de la Dimm ou de la So-Dimm ?

EDIT bis : Bon, je dois pouvoir t'aider, je peux te proposer les barrettes suivantes :

En Dimm : 2 barrette de PC 3200 : 1 de 512 Mo et 1 de 1 Go (Là, si c'est de la Dimm, je te passerais les deux, je suis à peu près sûr de la 512, mais pas de l'autre)
En Sodimm : 1 barrette de 512 Mo de PC 2700


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'est un G4, donc de la PC 2700 ou 3200, je regarde dans mon stock de vieilles barrettes si je ne peux pas te dépanner et je reviens te le dire ici.
> 
> EDIT : par contre, MacTracker n'est pas très clair sur le sujet : c'est de la Dimm ou de la So-Dimm ?
> 
> ...


Je te remercie !
C’est le modèle 1,25 GHz, dans MacTracker c’est le tout premier modèle.


----------



## Yuls (12 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Un écran lcd 10,1 pouces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment se fait-il que l'affichage est quand même sacrément déformé/étiré en longueur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je te remercie !
> C’est le modèle 1,25 GHz, dans MacTracker c’est le tout premier modèle.
> Voir la pièce jointe 197793


Ça ne me dit pas si c'est de la Dimm ou de la So-Dimm. Bon, je vais regarder dans la doc Apple.

EDIT : bon, à priori, c'est de la DIMM, je vais donc t'envoyer les deux barrettes. J'emballe, je pèse et je te passe un MP en début de semaine au plus tard.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne me dit pas si c'est de la Dimm ou de la So-Dimm. Bon, je vais regarder dans la doc Apple.
> 
> EDIT : bon, à priori, c'est de la DIMM, je vais donc t'envoyer les deux barrettes. J'emballe, je pèse et je te passe un MP en début de semaine au plus tard.


Je remercie.

Dans MacTracker il y avait ceci :

Memory Slots: 1 - 184-pin PC-2700 DDR333 SDRAM (PC-3200 supported; however it will run at only 333 MHz)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2020)

J'ai vérifié dans le "take appart" de la machine, dans les Mini "G4"c'est bien une seule barrette Dimm (contre deux "So-Dimm" dans les Mac mini "Intel").


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

184-pin c'est de le DIMM et il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement. 
La barrette DIMM PC3200 de 1Go devrait convenir, pour Leopard c'est bien.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Je passe à l’étape de la mise en place de l’écran sur le Classic.
Avec en premier lieu, le démontage de la dalle de sa coque :











Je débranche toutes les fiches afin d’avoir la dalle seule :




Apres l’écran c’est qualité chinoise, je l’ai payé une cinquantaine d’euros sur eBay avec les frais de port compris (un magasin chinois sur Paris), avec tout les câbles, télécommande...
N’ayant pas de 3D afin de faire un cadre (pour l’instant), j’ai acheté du joint isolant chez Leroy afin d’en mettre la ou sera posé la dalle :




Pas trop mal, après niveau finition il y a mieux à faire.




Il n’y a plus qu’à le maintenir.

À suivre...


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Novembre 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Comment se fait-il que l'affichage est quand même sacrément déformé/étiré en longueur ?


C'est un écran 16/9 ou 16/10, faudrait le forcer à l'affichage en 4/3, avec des bandes noires sur les cotés, pour que ça soit bien cadré dans la façade du Classic.


----------



## woz86 (12 Novembre 2020)

Mise en place des boutons de réglages :







Il me manque des brides afin de maintenir l’écran, il faut que je récupère cela à mon travail demain.


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2020)

Après sur l’écran, on voit la qualité chinoise.
Quand je l’ai démonté, à l’intérieur, il manquait une vis du support des boutons de commandes et on voit comment est monter le petit radiateur non centré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> 184-pin c'est de le DIMM et il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement.
> La barrette DIMM PC3200 de 1Go devrait convenir, pour Leopard c'est bien.



Oui, si elle est en état, je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner dans mon PM "Fw800", mais peut-être était-ce la Mac qui ne supportait pas les barrettes de plus de 512 Mo (il était donné pour 2 Go max).

Par précaution, je vais lui envoyer les deux, comme ça, si elle ne fonctionne pas, il pourra quand-même passer à 512 Mo, c'est déjà mieux que 256.


----------



## woz86 (16 Novembre 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Comment se fait-il que l'affichage est quand même sacrément déformé/étiré en longueur ?


Je n’ai pas trop regardé comment bien le régler, il faudrait que je trouve le bon réglage pour si possible l’afficher en 4/3.
Après l’écran c’est qualité chinoise.


----------



## woz86 (18 Novembre 2020)

Bon ce soir, j’ai pris un peu de temps pour mettre l’écran sur la façade du Classic, ce qui donne ceci :




J’ai fixé la dalle à l’aide de brides de serrage :








Je dois juste rajouter des petits ressorts sous les brides et ça va le faire.
J’attends le châssis que @gpbonneau m’a envoyé (merci d’avance), sur lequel je vais fixé la carte mère de l’écran et mettre le Mac Mini.

Ensuite je vais devoir faire une ouverture à l’arrière de la coque du Classic afin d’avoir accès aux prises du Mac Mini.

A suivre...

Ayant pas trop de temps actuellement suite à des soucis familiaux, la suite sera dans les prochaines semaines.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Novembre 2020)

Très bonne idée de mettre les boutons à la place du lecteur de disquettes.

[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## woz86 (21 Novembre 2020)

J’ai reçu le châssis de @gpbonneau.
Je lui ai donné un bon coup de nettoyage avant de le peindre vu qu’une pile a sans doute couler à son origine.
Avant :








Après :







Il n’y a plus qu’à le peindre.

À suivre...


----------



## woz86 (22 Novembre 2020)

Le châssis est passé à la peinture !


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Novembre 2020)

Impeccable, mais j'aurais attendu d'y faire les modifications nécessaires pour fixer le Mac Mini et la platine du LCD avant de le peindre... ça a au moins le mérite d'être bien plus propre et tu peux toujours en remettre une couche à la fin.

Pour le LCD (vu la prise d'antenne, c'est une petite TV) regardes dans les réglages via l'OSD, tu devrais pouvoir changer le format de l'image de 16/9 en 4/3.


----------



## woz86 (23 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Impeccable, mais j'aurais attendu d'y faire les modifications nécessaires pour fixer le Mac Mini


De toute façon, il va falloir que je trouve le moyen de fixer le Mac Mini sous le châssis car les prises de celui-ci vont être au niveau des emplacements des prises du Classic.




Je vais réfléchir à faire un support par exemple, à voir.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Novembre 2020)

Un support avec une imprimante 3D, si tu as le Matos nécessaire.

C'est une idée comme ça.


----------



## woz86 (23 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Un support avec une imprimante 3D, si tu as le Matos nécessaire.
> 
> C'est une idée comme ça.


J’avais aussi idée d’en faire un en aluminium par exemple, vu que je travaille dans l’usinage, il faut que j’en dessine un, à étudier.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Novembre 2020)

C'est aussi une bonne idée, à voir en fonction de ce que tu peux faire, je suis pas expert en usinage, mais ça risque d'être plus compliqué à usiner que à imprimer en 3D, mais ça se joue à l'opportunité. 

Mais si tu arrive à en faire un en aluminium, ce sera nettement plus réussi qu'une imprimante 3D.


----------



## woz86 (23 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> C'est aussi une bonne idée, à voir en fonction de ce que tu peux faire, je suis pas expert en usinage, mais ça risque d'être plus compliqué à usiner que à imprimer en 3D, mais ça se joue à l'opportunité.
> 
> Mais si tu arrive à en faire un en aluminium, ce sera nettement plus réussi qu'une imprimante 3D.


Que je le fasse à mon travail, va me couter moins cher que de le faire faire en impression 3D, il faut que je trouve un bout d’aluminium, après j’ai le logiciel pour le dessiner (SolidWorks), le logiciel de programmation (MasterCam) et la machine pour le faire.


----------



## woz86 (23 Novembre 2020)

Un petit 3D fait vite fait pour un support du Mac Mini que je pourrais fixer sous le châssis avec des vis.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Novembre 2020)

Ha oui, pas mal, tu peux éventuellement prévoir de laisser l'arrière du mac dispo afin de pourvoir l'enlever facilement. Supprime si tu veux ce que j'ai entouré en rouge, ça pourras permettre de sortir juste en le coulissant, ce qui être pratique. 

J'imagine que tu y a déja pensé cependant.


----------



## woz86 (23 Novembre 2020)

C’est un croquis vite fait, il faut que j’étudie cela de plus près.
Après sur la coque du Classic à l’arrière, je veux juste faire une ouverture pour les prises, je voudrais que ça reste esthétique.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Novembre 2020)

Ha OK, mais sinon c'est nickel.

Par contre, pense bien au refroidissement, ça chauffe bien ces bêtes là. Prévoit éventuellement d'enlever le couvercle du dessous pour optimiser ça.


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

Bon, pas trop mal...


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2020)

Franchement, c'est classe.


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

La suite,

Le châssis a reçu de la découpe, car les Mac Mini première génération sont plus haut que les versions suivantes Unibody.
Je voulais le mettre dans un support sous le châssis, mais en fait il va être posé dans la coque et j’ai découpé le châssis afin de pouvoir fermer le tout.
Il est actuellement en train de sécher, je lui ai remis une couche de peinture suite à la découpe.


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, c'est classe.


Merci, mais il va y avoir des finitions à prévoir.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2020)

La video via la prise DVI doit retourner à l'intérieur pour aller vers l'écran LCD et sa prise HDMI.
Avec une prise DVI à angle droit et un câble plat, ça devrait passer juste au dessus du MacMini sans avoir besoin de modifier l'ouverture (ou à peine), et avec une prise HDMI à l'autre bout ça serait top  pas de câble à l'arrière qui fait une boucle pour retourner à l'intérieur.
Un câble comme ça :


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un câble comme ça :


Intéressant, si tu as un lien d’un site qui en vendrait, je suis preneur.
Car en effet ceux qui l’ont fait sur la vidéo, ça donne ça :


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

@gpbonneau, j’ai trouvé celui-ci :


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2020)

Ou ça sur la baie, avec une prise mâle HDMI qui ira directement dans ta carte video... ?








						HDMI-Compatible à DVI 24+1 Broches Angle Droit Mâle Convertisseur Vidéo Flat Slim Cable  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour HDMI-Compatible à DVI 24+1 Broches Angle Droit Mâle Convertisseur Vidéo Flat Slim Cable sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				



C'est du made in china, peut-être un peu long comme délai...
Et c'est peut-être un peu court, et la prise HDMI va t'obliger à retourner ta carte video.
Le tien est peut-être plus pratique, avec un câble HDMI M/M court, qui sera à l'intérieur du Mac, pas visible (et qui facilitera le démontage ;-).


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est du made in china, peut-être un peu long comme délai...


Je viens de commander le modèle avec la prise HDMI femelle sur Amazon, je l’aurais la semaine prochaine.
Et avec l’écran, j’avais eu un câble M/M HDMI, ça sera plus simple en cas de démontage et l’ensemble fera plus esthétique ;-)


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

Voici le Mac Mini dans la coque :






Ensuite avec la façade (sans l’écran) et le châssis modifié :


----------



## woz86 (26 Novembre 2020)

Et la fixation de la platine :


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Et la fixation de la platine :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 201241


----------



## woz86 (27 Novembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, si elle est en état, je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner dans mon PM "Fw800", mais peut-être était-ce la Mac qui ne supportait pas les barrettes de plus de 512 Mo (il était donné pour 2 Go max).
> 
> Par précaution, je vais lui envoyer les deux, comme ça, si elle ne fonctionne pas, il pourra quand-même passer à 512 Mo, c'est déjà mieux que 256.


J’ai installé hier soir la barrette.
En premier celle de 1 Go, mais le Mac Mini ne m’affichait que 512 Mo et ensuite j’ai eu un bug, tout était bloqué.
J’ai mis la deuxième de 512 Mo et l’a pas de soucis, ça m’affichait bien la taille de la barrette et je n’ai eu aucun bug.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai installé hier soir la barrette.
> En premier celle de 1 Go, mais le Mac Mini ne m’affichait que 512 Mo et ensuite j’ai eu un bug, tout était bloqué.
> J’ai mis la deuxième de 512 Mo et l’a pas de soucis, ça m’affichait bien la taille de la barrette et je n’ai eu aucun bug.


Le barrette doit être HS, ça doit être une barrette double face et le test mémoire n'en a validé qu'une face... et encore ça a finit par planter pendant un accès mémoire.
De la barrette PC2700 1Go, on en trouve à 8€ si tu veux vraiment passer ton Mac Mini au max.


			https://www.amazon.fr/PC2700-DDR333-DIGIWAYCITY-mémoire-dordinateur/dp/B004HGRMPO


----------



## woz86 (27 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> De la barrette PC2700 1Go, on en trouve à 8€ si tu veux vraiment passer ton Mac Mini au max.


Je vais sans doute le mettre en 10.5.6 avec les 512 Mo ça devrait le faire.


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je vais sans doute le mettre en 10.5.6 avec les 512 Mo ça devrait le faire.


oui 512Mo c'est le minimum requis pour Leopard. Tu verras bien, si ça rame trop -> passer à 1 Go ;-)


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Je vais sans doute le mettre en 10.5.6 avec les 512 Mo ça devrait le faire.


Tant qu'à faire, autant le passer en 10.5.8.
Mon Mini G4@1,25GHz tourne très bien comme ça avec 1Go de Ram


----------



## woz86 (27 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Tant qu'à faire, autant le passer en 10.5.8.
> Mon Mini G4@1,25GHz tourne très bien comme ça avec 1Go de Ram


Oui et pour 8€ la barrette de 1 Go je ne vais pas me prendre la tête !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2020)

À noter que s'il tourne bien en 10.5.6 avec 512 Mo, après le passage en 10.5.8, tu ne devrais constater aucune différence au niveau de la réactivité.


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2020)

Bon ce matin à mon travail en allant chercher de l’outillage dans une partie qu’on appel le grenier, devant la porte une imposante caisse en bois remplis de matériel informatique HS ou obsolète (que PC bien sur car dans mon domaine industriel c’est que sous Windows).
Et dans cette caisse, je tombe sur plein de barrettes mémoire en 184 pin (256 Mo, 512Mo, 1Go...), j’en ai récupéré une douzaine, il faut que je regarde les références si une serait compatible avec le Mac Mini.
J’ai même récupéré des câbles d’alimentation standard tout neuf et il a même un câble Centris 36 vers USB neuf dans sa boîte non déballée.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Novembre 2020)

Centronics 36-pin vers USB, c'est un adaptateur pour imprimante avec port parallèle pour PC en USB.

Les barrettes DDR SDRAM 184-pin, c'est assez courant, il te faut des barrettes PC-2700 (DDR-333) ou éventuellement des PC-3200 (DDR-400) qui seront reconnu comme des DDR-333.


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Centronics 36-pin vers USB, c'est un adaptateur pour imprimante avec port parallèle pour PC en USB.


Oui en effet et je ne l’ai pas récupéré je l’ai laissé dans la caisse.

Dans les barrettes que j’ai récupéré, il y plusieurs comme celui-ci qui devrait aller sur le Mac Mini.
En plus elle sont toutes neuves.







J’ai aussi récupéré un câble neuf RS232 (nos machines outils sont en RS232 pour le transfert des programmes).

De toute façon cette caisse va finir dans les jours à venir chez le ferrailleur.


----------



## Yuls (30 Novembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Dans les barrettes que j’ai récupéré, il y plusieurs comme celui-ci qui devrait aller sur le Mac Mini.
> En plus elle sont toutes neuves.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 202031


Vigilance entre ce qui est inscrit sur l'étiquette collée directement sur les puces de la barrette (512Mo - 4200U), et l'étiquette du couvercle (1Go - PC3200), ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose...


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Vigilance entre ce qui est inscrit sur l'étiquette collée directement sur les puces de la barrette (512Mo - 4200U), et l'étiquette du couvercle (1Go - PC3200), ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose...


En effet, je ferai le trie et le reste poubelle.


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Novembre 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Vigilance entre ce qui est inscrit sur l'étiquette collée directement sur les puces de la barrette (512Mo - 4200U), et l'étiquette du couvercle (1Go - PC3200), ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose...


C'est ce que j'allais dire ;-) s'ils font comme moi, qu'ils remettent des vieilles barrettes dans les boites quand ils font les upgrades...
Regardes bien les étiquettes sur les barrettes 
Et là c'est de la DDR2 (PC2-4200) avec 240-pin, ça ira pas.


----------



## woz86 (30 Novembre 2020)

@gpbonneau celle-ci devrait être compatible avec le MacMini et elle fait 1 Go.


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2020)

Il est bien possible qu'elle fonctionne !!! 

Je me souviens être allé acheter des barrettes pour des MB, avec le MB chez les gens. Je testais les barrettes en live et si ça bootait, j'achetais.
Quand ils voyaient un Apple booter avec des barrettes PC, ils tiraient une de ces gueule ! 
Voir, essayaient de discuter le prix pour le remonter…


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2020)

Barrettes PC ou Mac ? Ça n'a jamais existé, ça me rappelle un jour comment je me suis fait un ami. Je musardais dans une FNAC, au rayon informatique, quand près de moi, j'entends une conversation entre le vendeur et un vieux monsieur qui cherchait des disquettes ZIP pour son Mac. Le vendeur lui répond : "_Pour Mac on en a plus en ce moment, essayez de repasser d'ici quelques jours._". "_Ah, et elles sont à combien ?_" demande le monsieur, et là, le vendeur lui annonce un prix presque 50% plus élevé que celui des disquettes ZIP marquées "PC" que j'ai devant moi. Le vendeur parti, j'aborde le monsieur, et lui montre les disquettes bien moins cher que j'ai devant les yeux "_Oui, mais elles sont pour PC_", me répond-t-il, "_c'est ce qui est marqué, mais il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit, ce sont exactement les mêmes, il suffit de les re-formater pour qu'elles deviennent "pour Mac" sans aucun problème_" que je lui rétorques, car Iomega vendait plus cher les disquettes ZIP pré-formatées Mac, sans la moindre raison justifiable économiquement, et il en allait de même avec plein de choses (mémoire, disques durs et j'en passe… Même les disquettes ordinaires).


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> @gpbonneau celle-ci devrait être compatible avec le MacMini et elle fait 1 Go.


c'est une barrette DDR-400 184-pin (PC-3200) de 1Go, elle devrait fonctionner dans ton Mac Mini, comme une DDR-333.



> Barrettes PC ou Mac ? Ça n'a jamais existé, ça me rappelle un jour comment je me suis fait un ami. Je musardais dans une FNAC, au rayon informatique, quand près de moi, j'entends une conversation entre le vendeur et un vieux monsieur qui cherchait des disquettes ZIP pour son Mac. Le vendeur lui répond : "_Pour Mac on en a plus en ce moment, essayez de repasser d'ici quelques jours._". "_Ah, et elles sont à combien ?_" demande le monsieur, et là, le vendeur lui annonce un prix presque 50% plus élevé que celui des disquettes ZIP marquées "PC" que j'ai devant moi. Le vendeur parti, j'aborde le monsieur, et lui montre les disquettes bien moins cher que j'ai devant les yeux "_Oui, mais elles sont pour PC_", me répond-t-il, "_c'est ce qui est marqué, mais il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit, ce sont exactement les mêmes, il suffit de les re-formater pour qu'elles deviennent "pour Mac" sans aucun problème_" que je lui rétorques, car Iomega vendait plus cher les disquettes ZIP pré-formatées Mac, sans la moindre raison justifiable économiquement, et il en allait de même avec plein de choses (mémoire, disques durs et j'en passe… Même les disquettes ordinaires).


Oui, marqué dessus "Pour Mac" ça rassure des gens  même si c'est le même produit.
Et gérer 2 fabrications (formatage et/ou marquage différents), 2 stocks, etc... ça coute (un peu) plus cher, mais bien loin des marges astronomiques de certains, qui en profitent uniquement parce que c'est pour Mac ;-) à fuir.


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les disquettes ZIP pré-formatées Mac, sans la moindre raison justifiable économiquement, et il en allait de même avec plein de choses (mémoire, disques durs et j'en passe… Même les disquettes ordinaires).


En effet chez moi j’ai des disquettes Zip Macintosh et IBM (PC), il faut juste qu’elle soit formatée pour Macintosh, car j’ai des données sur les deux types de disquettes.


----------



## dandu (1 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Barrettes PC ou Mac ? Ça n'a jamais existé, ça me rappelle un jour comment je me suis fait un ami. Je musardais dans une FNAC, au rayon informatique, quand près de moi, j'entends une conversation entre le vendeur et un vieux monsieur qui cherchait des disquettes ZIP pour son Mac. Le vendeur lui répond : "_Pour Mac on en a plus en ce moment, essayez de repasser d'ici quelques jours._". "_Ah, et elles sont à combien ?_" demande le monsieur, et là, le vendeur lui annonce un prix presque 50% plus élevé que celui des disquettes ZIP marquées "PC" que j'ai devant moi. Le vendeur parti, j'aborde le monsieur, et lui montre les disquettes bien moins cher que j'ai devant les yeux "_Oui, mais elles sont pour PC_", me répond-t-il, "_c'est ce qui est marqué, mais il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit, ce sont exactement les mêmes, il suffit de les re-formater pour qu'elles deviennent "pour Mac" sans aucun problème_" que je lui rétorques, car Iomega vendait plus cher les disquettes ZIP pré-formatées Mac, sans la moindre raison justifiable économiquement, et il en allait de même avec plein de choses (mémoire, disques durs et j'en passe… Même les disquettes ordinaires).


Sur la RAM, c'est un peu plus compliqué. 

Y a pas de différence dans l'absolu, mais y a pas mal de Mac qui veulent des paramètres précis dans le SPD (la zone qui contient les réglages des barrettes) et qui démarrent même pas sans. Sur les barrettes de SO-DIMM, les barrettes estampillées "Mac", tes certain que ça va démarrer. Celles pour PC... ça peux. Mais pas toujours. C'est surtout un problème sur les barrettes de DDR3 récentes : y a pas mal de vieux Mac qui cherchent le profil DDR3-1066 et les barrettes PC récentes l'ont plus (et sans, ça boote pas). Y a moyen de modifier manuellement, mais toutes les barrettes le proposent pas.

Et pour les disques durs, Apple a quand même longtemps vérifié la présence d'un disque dur "Apple" pour pouvoir formater, même si ça se cassait assez facilement comme protection (mais tu le sais).


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2020)

Les barrettes c’est galère je trouve, j’en cherche une paire pour augmenter la mémoire de mon PowerMac G5 et il me faut ce modèle :

Memory Slots: 4 (dual 1.8 GHz), or 8 - PC-3200 (dual 2.0 GHz+) 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)

C’est surtout pour repérer celle en Non Parité que je me perds :-(


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2020)

La barrette de 1 Go que j’ai récupéré fonctionne, le Mac Mini affiche bien 1 Go, il ne me reste plus qu’à migrer vers Mac OS X 10.5.6


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2020)

L’écran et la platine sont en place ;-)


----------



## woz86 (1 Décembre 2020)

Pas trop mal ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Sur la RAM, c'est un peu plus compliqué.
> 
> Y a pas de différence dans l'absolu, mais y a pas mal de Mac qui veulent des paramètres précis dans le SPD (la zone qui contient les réglages des barrettes) et qui démarrent même pas sans. Sur les barrettes de SO-DIMM, les barrettes estampillées "Mac", tes certain que ça va démarrer. Celles pour PC... ça peux. Mais pas toujours. C'est surtout un problème sur les barrettes de DDR3 récentes : y a pas mal de vieux Mac qui cherchent le profil DDR3-1066 et les barrettes PC récentes l'ont plus (et sans, ça boote pas). Y a moyen de modifier manuellement, mais toutes les barrettes le proposent pas.
> 
> Et pour les disques durs, Apple a quand même longtemps vérifié la présence d'un disque dur "Apple" pour pouvoir formater, même si ça se cassait assez facilement comme protection (mais tu le sais).


Je sais bien ça (et ça n'est pas valable que pour les Mac, certains PC ont le même problème), mais mon propos était de dire que *la même barrette*, selon qu'elle est estampillée "pour Mac" ou non va être vendue plus ou moins cher. J'ai encore ici deux barrettes de PC66 absolument identiques à la seule exception, sur l'une d'entre elles, d'une étiquette auto-collante indiquant "Pour iBook", alors que l'autre vient d'un vieux portable PC. J'imagine sans peine la différence de leur prix de vente au détail ! 

Sinon, Sébastien, pour ce qui est du lecteur optique du Mac mini, tu as prévu de faire comment ?


----------



## woz86 (2 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, Sébastien, pour ce qui est du lecteur optique du Mac mini, tu as prévu de faire comment ?


Côté lecteur, il va être à l’intérieur, je ne m’en servirai pas, si j’ai besoin, j’aurais une prise usb à l’arrière.




Au passage @gpbonneau, impeccable l’idée de la prise, je l’ai reçu hier, j’ai encore quelques ajustements à faire (une petite encoche pour pouvoir plus mettre le Mac Mini contre la coque).


----------



## dandu (2 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Les barrettes c’est galère je trouve, j’en cherche une paire pour augmenter la mémoire de mon PowerMac G5 et il me faut ce modèle :
> 
> Memory Slots: 4 (dual 1.8 GHz), or 8 - PC-3200 (dual 2.0 GHz+) 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)
> 
> C’est surtout pour repérer celle en Non Parité que je me perds :-(


Ce que tu donnes là, c'est de la DDR 3200 (ou DDR400) classique. Ca se trouve facilement.


----------



## woz86 (2 Décembre 2020)

J’ai branché le Mac Mini à l’écran et c’est pas trop mal :








Par contre pour l’instant, en VGA ça fonctionne mais pas en HDMI :-(


----------



## woz86 (2 Décembre 2020)

En HDMI, j’ai refait un test, mais ça ne fonctionne pas :


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Décembre 2020)

Assures-toi que ton câble fonctionne bien sur un autre écran ou une TV avec une prise HDMI.
Sur l'écran que tu as mis dans le Classic, la sélection des sources est automatique ou via la télécommande ou via l'OSD ?


----------



## woz86 (3 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur l'écran que tu as mis dans le Classic, la sélection des sources est automatique ou via la télécommande ou via l'OSD ?


Elle n’est pas automatique, je le fait via la télécommande, après j’ai utilisé le câble HDMI livré avec, a tester en effet avec un autre, car c’est du chinois pas cher.


----------



## woz86 (6 Décembre 2020)

J’ai fais assemblage de l’ensemble après avoir calé le Mac Mini dans la coque :




J’ai essayé avec un autre câble HDMI, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, alors je reste en VGA :




La petite télécommande pour l’écran :




L’assemblage :




Il ne me reste plus qu’à trouver un clavier pour mettre avec, soi je met un modèle en alu USB ou un modèle ADB avec un adaptateur comme celui de BMOW :

https://www.bigmessowires.com/usb-wombat/


----------



## woz86 (8 Décembre 2020)

J’ai voulu transféré une image en format JPEG depuis une clé USB et le Mac Mini me marque une erreur de manque d’espace alors qu’il y a de la place.
Pourquoi j’ai cette erreur ?


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2020)

commence donc par réparer les autorisations


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2020)

Oh, je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux démarrer sur un disque externe, et réparer le disque interne avant de s'occuper des permissions !


----------



## woz86 (9 Décembre 2020)

J’ai fais vérifier le disque, mais il ne diagnostique rien.


----------



## Invité (9 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai voulu transféré une image en format JPEG depuis une clé USB et le Mac Mini me marque une erreur de manque d’espace alors qu’il y a de la place.
> Pourquoi j’ai cette erreur ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 203711
> Voir la pièce jointe 203713


DiskWarrior rulez !
Pour un 10.5 c'est top (pis aussi après,jusqu'à l'APFS )


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2020)

Drive Genius n'est pas mal non plus !


----------



## woz86 (10 Décembre 2020)

Je vais essayer vérifier les autorisations déjà pour voir.


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Drive Genius n'est pas mal non plus !


Certainement, mais l'habitude et la réussite…


----------



## Yuls (11 Décembre 2020)

Maintenance 1.2.7 pour Mac OS X Leopard 10.5​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Maintenance 1.2.7 pour Mac OS X Leopard 10.5​



Ça, ça ne suffira certainement pas, Maintenance, comme Onyx, son "grand frère", sont des interfaces graphiques permettant l'accès à des fonctions de Mac OS normalement accessibles en ligne de commande, pour la réparation de disque, il utilise les mêmes routines qu'utilitaire de disque, donc, si ce dernier ne règle pas le problème …


----------



## woz86 (11 Décembre 2020)

Je n’ai pas pris le temps d’y regarder encore, mais je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2020)

Après, tu es sous OS X, donc, tu te fais, sur un disque externe, un clone bootable avec CCC (la version Demo est pleinement opérationnelle, elle n'impose, les premières fois qu'un petit délais d'attente … Qui va ensuite grandissant), puis tu formates ton disque interne et tu réalise le clone inverse sur icelui, ça reste la méthode la plus sûre pour réparer un disque, car si après le problème persiste, tu sais que c'est "matériel" et qu'il faut remplacer le disque.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2021)

Vu sur la bay une transformation d'un Classic dans une démarche très proche de la tienne :






Il a choisi de mettre le MacMini sur l'avant et d'agrandir la fente du lecteur de disquette pour le lecteur CD.
Il y a un convertisseur USB/ADB, avec prises ADB et USB sur l'arrière, une prise ethernet, une sortie audio et aussi les réglages de l'écran déporté apparemment. 
Il y a une prise SCSI mais elle ne semble pas câbler... normal avec un MacMini sans SCSI, c'est pas si simple.
Pour l'écran, il semble l'avoir mis derrière la face avant du tube d'origine... pas simple la découpe du tube...
Sacré boulot ...














						Macintosh Classic Version OSx  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Macintosh Classic Version OSx sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

@gpbonneau, en effet un sacré travail, je me suis moins pris la tête et j’ai moins de câble.
J’avais enlevé la dalle de l’écran du boîtier en plastique et j’avais fixé la platine sur le châssis.
Après les commandes de l’écran moi sont à la place du lecteur de disquette




J’avais pour projet de faire faire en impression 3D, un support incurvé qui suit les lignes de la façade du Classic afin de posé la dalle dessus.
J’ai le fichier pour le faire imprimer, mais je ne me suis pas renseigné encore pour le faire imprimer.
Après niveau câblage, j’ai fait plus simple :




J’avais aussi pensé à acheter l’adaptateur BMOW USB/ADB.
Le mien fait peu être moins fini, mais j’ai fait cela pour le fun, je pourrais l’améliorer ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2021)

Vu un autre projet sur un site japonais (avec un SE et un iPad).
Difficile de faire plus simple 











Apparemment, la façade a été reprise en épaisseur de l'intérieur du boitier, ainsi que le coté pour créer la fente pour l'iPad (et ce qu'il faut pour qu'il soit bien en place).
Du boulot quand même ;-)








						iPad Air 第１世代 128GB wifi Macintosh SE iPa... - ヤフオク!
					

iPad Air 第１世代 128GB wifiモデルiPad Air は画面の割れや目立つような傷はありません。裏面は使用に伴う汚れはあります。動作も問題ない感じです。今回はMacintosh SEのケースを加工してたiPadスタンド付きです。古いものですのでヤケ、キズ、汚れなどありますが 目立つような大きなものはなく比較的きれいな個体だと思います。もともとのディスプレイサイズとiPadのディスプレイは サイズがちがうので加工して広げています。電源ボタンの部分にも穴を開けています。ホームボタンの部分は穴は



					page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Vu un autre projet sur un site japonais (avec un SE et un iPad).
> Difficile de faire plus simple


J’ai déjà vu aussi avec un G4 Tournesol :


----------



## woz86 (18 Avril 2021)

Je suis toujours en projet de trouver un clavier pour mettre avec mon Classic Custom.
À l’intérieur j’ai le Mac Mini première génération.
Est-ce qu’il est possible de lui connecter un clavier en Bluetooth ?
Car j’aimerais lui mettre (première option) un clavier alu sans pavé numérique, il me semble qu’il existe en filaire mais difficile à trouver.
Seconde option, mettre un boîtier Wombat USB/ADB de BMOW afin de garder le look total Classic ;-)





En attendant hier, une petite partie de 4x4 Evolution dessus :


----------



## dandu (18 Avril 2021)

Alors, si c'est un Mini G4 : y a une option Bluetooth, normalement, si t'as le Wi-Fi, cest normalement présent. 

Le clavier Alu sans pavé numérique, c'est assez rare en filaire, c'est pas le plus évident à trouver : il a été proposé essentiellement sur des iMac, donc les gens vendent pas souvent le clavier seul. 

Après, si t'es motivé, un adaptateur USB/ADB, ça se fabrique facilement.


----------



## woz86 (18 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Le clavier Alu sans pavé numérique, c'est assez rare en filaire, c'est pas le plus évident à trouver : il a été proposé essentiellement sur des iMac, donc les gens vendent pas souvent le clavier seul.


J’en avais trouvé un sur lbc, mais hélas je n’ai pas pu l’acquérir.


dandu a dit:


> Après, si t'es motivé, un adaptateur USB/ADB, ça se fabrique facilement.


Il est possible de trouver une procédure sur internet ?


----------



## dandu (19 Avril 2021)

C'est tmk_keyboard : y a peu de composants https://github.com/tmk/tmk_keyboard

Y a une version pour utiliser un clavier ADB en USB, ça marche bien et ça gère même les souris (notamment). Au pire, ça se trouve monté pour 10 ou 20 €


----------



## woz86 (19 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Au pire, ça se trouve monté pour 10 ou 20 €


Si tu as lien, ça m’intéresse ;-)


----------



## dandu (20 Avril 2021)

Comme ça, non, mais j'en ai vu passer sur eBay, parfois. J'avais acheté le mien à un bidouilleur (il en fait plus) mais le montage est assez simple.


----------



## baron (20 Avril 2021)

Comme @dandu semble un peu timide, je mets des liens vers quelque-uns des articles qu'il a consacrés au sujet : 
• https://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/11/10/adb-usb/
• https://www.journaldulapin.com/2017/05/30/retro-usb-adb/


----------



## woz86 (21 Avril 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Alors, si c'est un Mini G4 : y a une option Bluetooth, normalement, si t'as le Wi-Fi, cest normalement présent.


J’ai vérifié il n’y a ni Wifi ni Bluetooth dessus.
Je vais me tourner vers l’adaptateur de BMOW.


----------



## woz86 (5 Mai 2021)

J'ai trouver un adaptateur USB/ADB un peu dans l'esprit du eMate, je vais prochainement le recevoir et je pourrais mettre un clavier en ADB avec le Mac mini.


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2021)

? Le Mac Mini n'a jamais eu de clavier ADB…

Oups, j'avais zappé que le mini était caché dans autre chose !


----------



## woz86 (2 Juin 2021)

Voici l’adaptateur qui me permet de mettre un clavier et une souris en ADB sur le port USB du Mac Mini.
Ce qui me permet d’avoir tout le style du Macintosh Classic mais avec un Mac Mini a l’intérieur et un écran LCD.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Par contre, il faut que je trouve où le mettre de façon esthétique.
Il va falloir que j’investisse dans une imprimante 3D ;-)


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Voici l’adaptateur qui me permet de mettre un clavier et une souris en ADB sur le port USB du Mac Mini.
> Ce qui me permet d’avoir tout le style du Macintosh Classic mais avec un Mac Mini a l’intérieur et un écran LCD.
> 
> 
> ...


vue de loin, il s'agit d'un arduino nano avec un port ADB


----------



## dandu (3 Juin 2021)

C'est à peu près le cas, les adaptateurs TmK, c'est assez simple à faire et adapter.


----------

